# Hey Woody, Tell us a Story



## Tom Borck

I first signed up for Woodys in Jan. of 2002 and then took a break this year.  Since we have a fresh new start I thought I would ask Woody to tell us a story about how this hunting forum got started.

Why did you decide to start this forum?  

Did somebody help you out?

I read through the original posts on the old Woodys and it looked like a bunch of guys you hunted with all signed up and you used it as a memo board for them?  

Did you see an increase in business?  

And of course any other tid bits you might find interesting.

Thanks!


----------



## HT2

*Tb......*

I'm sure the "BOSS" will be happy to tell us again........

Right Woody????


----------



## Dog Hunter

Dang Tom
Have not thought about that, but it would be interesting.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Boss told it a little while before the crash of 04.  He had an attachement also showing his version of teh original campfire that we all have come to know.

If I talk with him today I will tell him to cook up a good one for ya

Jim


----------



## dbodkin

Long.. long.. ago....... in a galaxy.. ooppsss... wrong start... Let's hear it Woody


----------



## Jody Hawk

Yeah Woody, let's hear it !!!!!!!


----------



## Glenn

ummmm...There is a valley.....in the black hills in the darkest corner of the blackfeet territory......there are beaver.....as many beaver as stars in sky!

Could not help it this just kind of came out


----------



## Hawg

A long, long time ago........
On a day much like today.......
There was this girl..........
We were in love.........aaahhhhh yes.....Love
She ran off with my best friend


The End


----------



## deerslayer1988

don't forget to add the cartoon drawing to it woody sure was a good story and I'm glad i found your site, thanks again for all you and the staff does to keep it up and running


----------



## cfbutler31

i'd like to hear the story as well, hope woody sees this thread


----------



## Ga-Spur

It  would be interesting but the man might have something better to do.


----------



## HT2

*Uh.......*

Once upon a time......

There wuz a huntin'/fishin' forum.......

And, Uh........I mean Uh.........Well, Uh.......

I'll let Woody take it from there......


----------



## Skipper

This may be a 2 day read as long as it's taking to write it.

 Skipper


----------



## Woody

I'll try to put something together on this tonight. --- Thanks for asking.


----------



## Woody

O.K. Chilluns --- I finally found the original drawing.

(Short Version)

We had so many customers wanting to keep in touch by email -- I finally decided to invest in a computer.

The Forums came a little later when it progressed to the point we needed a place to tell the lies -- uh -- I mean "Stories" about how successful we were at hunting. 

Took about 3 months of thinking -- drawing -- and revision to come up with the original cover page. --- At the time it was a little radical but the designers stayed as true as possible to the plan.

After going on line -- I decided the forums needed a name so we changed the "Message Board" link to "Campfire Talk" and came up with the animated campfire flame.

Our fine Members --- Word of mouth -- and GON put us where we are today.

My thanks to everybody.


----------



## Tom Borck

Thanks Woody.  Do you remember the original members?


----------



## Woody

Some of the very first were;

gadeerwoman
ToddE
riverswamprat
Jenny Moxley
Whiskers
HuntinTom
Milkman
Darryl Yates

and quite a few more that lifted this thing off the ground.


----------



## Milkman

We have come a long way in the last 3 1/2 years. There are still a few here from the "Genesis" of the site. 

But............... the life blood is the new members coming on board. Isnt it amazing that over 1000 members have signed in since the big crash!!!!!!!!!!!

Woody, 
We have a good thing going here.
MM


----------



## Jim Thompson

Milkman said:
			
		

> Woody,
> We have a good thing going here.
> MM



Marvin, it cannot be said any better.  

I started "lurking" in April or so when the forums were just kicking off and then joined ol Woody and the gang (all 300-500 or so members) in July.  Man what a ride it has been.

Jim


----------



## pendy

And oh what a campfire we have. Thamks Woody and everyone else that makes this forum possible. Keep up the good work.


----------



## deerslayer1988

Thanks again Woody and all the MOD's


----------



## Milkman

I dug around and found this thread from right after the big crash of 2004.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Cool bone digging Mr. Marvin !!


----------



## JustUs4All

Y'all old timers can be justifiably proud of what you put together here and kept up.


----------



## Nicodemus

JustUs4All said:


> Y'all old timers can be justifiably proud of what you put together here and kept up.




Yep.


----------



## Ruger#3

Marvin, thank you.
One could work many years here and not do anything like y’all did.
What an accomplishment.


----------



## elfiii

Milkman said:


> I dug around and found this thread from right after the big crash of 2004.



Great detective work Marvin! I recognized most of the names in this thread from back then. You and Jim got stickin' power!


----------



## Hoss

Lot of good folks have sat around this campfire.  I recognize most of the names.  Sure wish we could gather up these old members and sit and reminisce about those early days.


----------



## kmckinnie

I’m blessed to be a part of this Fantastic voyage ! ?


----------



## Jeff C.

Glad I found it, that’s for sure.


----------

